# KZ vs Brainwavz vs Sennheiser. IEM below 1700rs



## vishnov (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm moving on to an new earphone and I'm torn between KZ, Brainwavz and one for Sennheiser. Please guide me.. 

1. Best among KZ ATE, KZ ZS1, KZ ZS3, Brainwavz Delta Silver, Brainwavz XFit XF 200 and Sennheiser CX 275S. 

2. Although I'm impressed by KZ,  their after sales support is what worries me. Do they have service support in India?

3. How good is the dual driver in KZ ZS1? 

3. How good is Brainwavz XFit XF 200? 

I have a budget for 1k to 1.9k and I listen to all genres of music. Help me if you own or have used any of these earphones I mentioned. Feel free to suggest any better alternatives other than these in this price range. 

Help me out guys


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2016)

KZ ate costs around 600-700 (was going for under 350 about 15-20 days ago), Brainwavz delta has poor build quality. Don't know about the others.


----------



## vishnov (Dec 2, 2016)

KZ ATE any good? Support?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2016)

vishnov said:


> KZ ATE any good? Support?



No warranty but compared to CX 180, ES18 and Delta, they have the best sound quality and noise cancellation.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 2, 2016)

There is also the Rock zircon, its pretty good


----------



## vishnov (Dec 2, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No warranty but compared to CX 180, ES18 and Delta, they have the best sound quality and noise cancellation.



Which earphone will you say is the best from the KZ lot? ATE/ZS1/ZS3/ED9??

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> There is also the Rock zircon, its pretty good



Seems like they are good but it's way beyond my budget.. Can you suggest something in my price range?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2016)

vishnov said:


> Seems like they are good but it's way beyond my budget.. Can you suggest something in my price range?



Where are you getting your prices from?


----------



## vishnov (Dec 3, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Where are you getting your prices from?



I look up on Amazon and flipkart. 2k is the max I can stretch with my budget.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2016)

vishnov said:


> I look up on Amazon and flipkart. 2k is the max I can stretch with my budget.



Amazon and flipkart have over-inflated prices for products imported from china.

Go to aliexpress.com and search there.


----------



## vishnov (Dec 4, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Amazon and flipkart have over-inflated prices for products imported from china.
> 
> Go to aliexpress.com and search there.



Any warranty claim complications if ordered via aliexpress.com?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 4, 2016)

vishnov said:


> Any warranty claim complications if ordered via aliexpress.com?



They won't have any warranty whether you buy from aliexpress, flipkart or even amazon since they have no official reseller in India.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Dec 5, 2016)

HiFiNage offers 1 year of warranty on KZ.


----------



## vishnov (Dec 6, 2016)

High-Fidelity said:


> HiFiNage offers 1 year of warranty on KZ.



Thanks dude.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> They won't have any warranty whether you buy from aliexpress, flipkart or even amazon since they have no official reseller in India.



As much I'd love to buy them..What I'd do if one fine morning they go kaput? Least I expect them to work flawlessly for 6 to 12 months.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2016)

Also consider a look at Sony XB50. if want mic than the XB50 AP version.


----------



## Minion (Dec 7, 2016)

vishnov said:


> KZ ATE any good? Support?



Get KZ ZS1 from alliexpress. You will get it for around 600-700/- while if you buy it in india it will cost you around  3k or more and it will take 15 days-30 days for product shipped to your place. 

While purchasing use aliexpress app from Google playstore it helps in tracking you product.

- - - Updated - - -



vishnov said:


> As much I'd love to buy them..What I'd do if one fine morning they go kaput? Least I expect them to work flawlessly for 6 to 12 months.



You are getting sound quality for 1/5 of original price or other products with same quality what more do you expect.


----------

